# favourite Elf



## Arwen1893 (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd like to know who is your favourite elf...please tell me....
mine is Legolas..i'm surely in love about him...kisse Arwen


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 24, 2002)

Favorite elf is probably Finrod Felagund. He'd be the best friend.


----------



## Camille (Jan 24, 2002)

I have two favorite elves: Legolas (Arwen I agree with you  ) and I like Galadriel she is very wise!


----------



## Kementari (Jan 24, 2002)

Meadhros, and Thingol are GREAT. Legolas is cute


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 24, 2002)

I've always liked Galadriel a lot. I guess she's my favorite.


----------



## Rian (Jan 24, 2002)

I've always had a tie between Elrond and Galadriel.


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 24, 2002)

The best elf of all time was Eol, he realised that Meaglin was evil and tried to kill him. It's just a shame that he didn't.


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 24, 2002)

In the Simarillion, I really like Luthien. 

Not only was she beautiful but she was brave and bold, and she had the coolest powers of anybody in Middle Earth.

In LOTR, I of course loved Legolas. I don't think an explaination is needed...he is great.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 24, 2002)

5 favourite elves would be 
1 Beleg Strongbow
2 Feanor
3 Finrod
4 Luthein
5 Galadriel
there you r


----------



## hibachi (Jan 25, 2002)

Favorite elves and why:

Elwe Singollo, called Thingol, because for love of Melian he abandoned his journey to the West, and built a wonderful kingdom in Middle Earth that left many legacies and descendents. It's a reminder that fidelity to a great love requires sacrifices but also brings great gifts. 

Finwe, for remarrying after his first wife died, and risking falling in love again. Only those who have done this know how hard it can be. 

Fingolfin, for immediately forgiving his brother Feanor for his insult, in an attempt to heal the breach among the elves

Fingon, for his solo rescue of Maehdros, both for friendship and to heal the rift among the elves

Finrod Felagund, the friend of Men 

Glorfindel, who sacrificed himself to save the Gondolin refugees from the Balrog 

Earendil and Elwing, for their bravery in sailing into the West to beg help for Middle-Earth, despite their grief over the (supposed) deaths of their two sons

Maglor, for his kindness in raising the orphaned Elrond and Elros, and because he out of all the children of Feanor tried to turn from the keeping of Feanor's oath which had brought so much violence into the world

Elrond, Galadriel and Celeborn, for being the most powerful elves to stay in Middle Earth into the Third Age and help to protect it, despite knowing that they would eventually have to leave and not enjoy the fruits of their stewardship


----------



## LadyMorgana815 (Jan 30, 2002)

My favorite is Legolas.....he's a god.......


*Lady Morgana*

*Blessed Be*


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 30, 2002)

Oh, that's easy...the little guys that live in the tree and make those delicious cookies!  (Runs and hides)


----------



## FrodetteBaggins (Jan 30, 2002)

LEGOLAS, LEGOLAS, LEGOLAS, LEGOLAS, LEGOLAS, LEGOLAS, LEGOLAS, LEGOLAS, LEGOLAS......etc........

Yummy! 
Then probably Galadriel, then Arwen and then Elrond. But it dont matter because all Elvs rule!!

_"Nai tiruvantel ar varyuvantel i Valar tielyanna nu vilya"_


----------



## WarriorMay (Jan 30, 2002)

Mine is Legolas. Elrond looked evil in the movie...my friends thought so too. They even asked if he was a bad guy.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 31, 2002)

I like Glorfindel. I feel sorry for him cos they cut him out of the film  .

~Kit


----------



## GladrielElf1985 (Jan 31, 2002)

At the risk of repeating a cliche, I will have to say Legolas and Galadriel. I also really liked Elrond.


----------



## Rushlight (Jan 31, 2002)

Heheh, I'm with you Readwryt......I like those Keebler elves myself. I have this thing about cookies, what can I say?

Rushlight


----------



## pointy-eared (Feb 8, 2002)

i too love legolas, he is so quiet and harmonious. and he has got this great ability to understand what earth wind and fire are saying about the history of men. in this sense all teh elves should be mentionned but legolas is my favourite, ,orlando bloom helps me choosing him, he is gorgeous.


----------

